# What can go wrong when TNRing! Funny not sad!



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I hope I can write this as funny as it was told to me this morning. A friend of 
mine had trapped a mother and one kitten. Her husband 
was driving the cats back to the area she trapped them in to rejoin their 
cared for colony. (after being S/N shots & recovery)

Somehow the cats got out of the kennel & into the car as her husband 
was driving over there. He opened the door and the mother jumped out 
but the kitten crawled up in to the steering column area and he 
refused to come out. 

The husband drove home and for the next two days they did everything 
they could think of to get the orange kitten out of there. She ended up 
putting a litter box and food/water in the van because they just couldn’t 
catch him. They had to limit the use of their _only _car cuz he was 
in there and they didnt want him to escape in a strange area. Every time 
the husband would go to use the car the kitten quick as lightning would 
run back into the steering column! :fust 

My friend said the kitten never ate so well. He scarfed down all the 
canned food shed put out there. He was fine living in the car if this 
kitten had his way

The husband said he’ be driving along and the kitten would come 
out and he’ even let him pet him but he couldn’t grab him and the 
kitten was clever enough stay out of reach and a mad dash back 
up into the column when the car was stopped.

They tried everything to try to get the kitten. Finally he drove 
the kitten back and it took an hour of leaving all the van doors 
open. The kitten finally jumped out once but immediately jumped 
back into the car. :? Finally he left and ran back to his colony of friends!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a predicament that was! :lol: Imagine the scenario if he had taken the car to a mechanic! "What did you say was wrong with your car?" 8O


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My car is making sounds I cant explain! :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

When my car reaches twentyfive revolutions purr minute ....


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Heidi n Q said:


> When my car reaches twentyfive revolutions purr minute ....


That is sooo bad! :lol: :roll:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, come on! It was inspiring. It was brilliant. That was a good one and you know it was! :lol: _...I just wish I could think that quick ALL the time._ :roll:


----------

